# Network Sharing Password and Username??



## tommy2k6 (Nov 8, 2008)

When I try to connect to a computer through wireless it asks for username and password? What username and password?


----------



## AMorrison0903 (Apr 11, 2008)

You would have to use the computers you are accessing username/password...

for instance... if you are on computer A and you are accessing Computer B... you would put in Computer B username and password.

you may have to type the user name this way... computerB\User


----------



## tommy2k6 (Nov 8, 2008)

Didnt work


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Connecting wired or wireless behaves exactly the same.

What is the version and patch level of Windows in use? XP-Home, XP-Pro, SP2, SP3, Vista, what?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Please don't post duplicate threads. Continue the problem resolution here: http://forums.techguy.org/networking/796008-access-computers-through-wifi.html


----------

